# What is the IR Remote extender?



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

I see "IR Remote extender" on the remote accessories on the Dish Network website under equipment. I am not sure what this is, even though it is sold out.

I have problems every once in awhile with my new 21.0 IR remote I got 2 weeks ago with the 722k. This might help my problem.

Does anyone have this "IR Remote extender"?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe it's a device that can convert IR to RF in order to control TV2 with an IR remote. Basically something used with a Sling Box so that it can control TV2 with its IR blaster instead of having to control TV1.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an IR Remote extender, but it's not from DISH. Mine is basically an IR port on a wire that feeds a distribution unit. From that unit there are 12 IR heads that attach to the ir ports on the equipment. I keep my equpiment in a cabinet that ir can't go through. The extender ir port is attched to the side of my cabinet and takes in all ir signals and distributes them to to all the other boxes. It even works with my xbox. It does NOT convert to RF although there are remote appliances that do.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

I called Dish and they sent me a 21.0 Pro UHF remote to replace the old IR remote. For Free!

This has resolved my remote issues.


----------

